# pkg install mc on pfSense



## balanga (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd like to install mc on pfSense but this is a big no-no as far as pfSense goes, but since pfSense is based on FreeBSD, I would have thought there may be a way round it. I'm not all that familiar with the pkg() environment, but suspect that it works pretty much the same on pfSense as on FreeBSD, except the repositories must have been changed to pfSense approved ones. Just wondering if I could edit a few files to be able to `pkg install` some of the apps I'd like which are not pfSense authorised...


----------



## nihr43 (Aug 2, 2018)

pkg allows you to specify a remote source on the fly.  So, you can browse http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/ for the pkg you want, and run `pkg add http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/mc-4.8.20_2.txz`.  It will bug you about dependencies.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

Another cleaner way would be static compile it on FreeBSD and copy over. That way you don't have to worry about dependencies.
The packages on pfSense could be different versions than FreeBSD so it could cause havoc.


----------



## Datapanic (Aug 2, 2018)

Why not make a FreeBSD server do what you want pfsense to do?  You will have to dive deep and learn more, but the reward is no longer depending on menu driven 3rd party stuff.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

I am waiting for them to EOL 32 bit and the NanoBSD version then I will spread my wings.... Its getting close.

Switching to an Apache license was unfortunate. I still can't figure out how they managed to switch Clause2 BSD to Apache.


----------



## djRicky (Jun 12, 2019)

I get best results using MC Light rather than full MC.

For pfSense 2.5 with FreeBSD 12 check last version of every pkg at http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All
and install in the following order:
1.) libsigsegv
2.) gawk
3.) mc-light

Until today the commands are:
pkg add http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/libsigsegv-2.12.txz
pkg add http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/gawk-5.0.0.txz
pkg add http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/mc-light-4.1.40.p9_11.txz

After all, you can find MC installed at /usr/local/bin

For pfSense 2.4.x (FreeBSD 11) check pkg versions at http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All


----------

